# Is this normal? Burying clothes and toys in litter box??



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

So this has happened at least a half dozen times in the past two weeks since I've had my two cats, I've found socks, toys and most recently my shorts! 


They also have tended to cover up one of the food bowls with the towel that is usually on the kitchen floor. One time I had the towels in the wash and they put that blue sock covering the wet food. It's never the dry food. I don't know! I think it's kinda cute even though it makes the towels gross.


Any idea what these behaviors mean?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tee hee yeah they are just really good at covering their tracks! Many cats will bury there food to "hide" it, just like a dog would bury a bone. 

Are they kittens? They may grow out of the behavior as they get older and realize they don't have to hide everything soo well


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah Angus is around three and Nutmeg is only 11 weeks old, so they both are bundles of energy, wreaking havoc wherever they go 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I always figured when cats brought stuff over to their food or water bowls, it was like they had "hunted" it and were now going to "eat their kill".

I don't about burying it in the litter box - maybe it's smelly and needs to be covered up in their opinion?


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

It's strange though because I have another set of food dishes about 6 feet away and they never cover it, so I'm assuming it's only one of them doing it  I hope to have my friend install some cameras soon so I can spy on them and figure out exactly who is doing it 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Sierratoucan said:


> I hope to have my friend install some cameras soon so I can spy on them and figure out exactly who is doing it


Good luck with that! They will probably smear cat food on the camera lenses and then continue with their fun! Ninja kitties!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My boy cat takes our clothes from the hamper and stores them under the bed for later enjoyment. When I am doing the laundry, I always have to check under the bed for stuff.


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

OSCARSMOM said:


> Good luck with that! They will probably smear cat food on the camera lenses and then continue with their fun! Ninja kitties!


Well they will be mounted on my ten foot ceiling, which I'd like to think that they cannot jump that high  they are quite the jumpers/climbers so we shall see!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

dweamgoil said:


> My boy cat takes our clothes from the hamper and stores them under the bed for later enjoyment. When I am doing the laundry, I always have to check under the bed for stuff.


They're so helpful  nutmeg tries to help me as I empty the litter box, or so she thinks 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I've heard the behavior of covering food bowls called "save it for later." If there's anything on the floor near a plate of food that's unfinished, Margaux will paw at it until it's over the food. Yech. The water bowls I don't know about. Or the litter boxes. Since it's not happening to me, it sounds adorable. Not so sure you feel the same way.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Sierratoucan said:


> They're so helpful  nutmeg tries to help me as I empty the litter box, or so she thinks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Yeah, you know...lol


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't help you with the why, but I can tell you you are not alone! I've seen my Red pull clothes, (or my toddler's toys, or the mail) into his litter box. With him it's like he's trying extra hard to be clean and cover it up... he wipes his paws on the stuff as he drags it in the box. Strange kitty!

He also used to steal my kiddo's pacifiers to play with and hide.


----------

